

Ask HN: Review hyperlocal Q&A site askaro.com - ubaldo

I'm seeking feedback on my new startup www.askaro.com. It'a localized Q&#38;A site, that is, questions are geolocated. Answers could include geo information as well. There is a reputation system similar to SO. I think of the site as a hyperlocal community resource, as oppose to hyperlocal news. Still in development, trying to get to "market fitness".&#60;p&#62;Runs on GAE, written in python.&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
unignorant
Nice, I like it -- cool idea, good design, and straightforward UI.

Although it seems you might have some competition in sites like yelp...

~~~
ubaldo
Thanks. I'm not sure which direction the site will take. Hopefully not
restaurant reviews but I can't really control it.

I'm also focused on the reputation system and the Q&A model as oppose to
filling a database with restaurant et al candidates for review.

